# Pellet Rifle I been dealing with



## Scottie_The_Boy

Here is some so so Pics of what I been dealing with lately and Why I really need to upgrade and find something thats of quility...

These are the No name ones you can get threw them Cummings Tool Sale deals when they hit the towns nearest you..

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww21 ... ure552.jpg

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww21 ... ure555.jpg

And here is my Remington 870 Express 12 gauge I was hoping to sell and Order a Nice Air Pellet Rifle with barrel drop/cocking action. Would like one in the .22 caliber...

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww21 ... ure556.jpg

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww21 ... ure557.jpg

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Scottie,

What are you looking to try and spend in a new air rifle? Also, do you have that 12 gauge listed anywhere yet?


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

avv604,I Don't have it listed anyplace but on Nodakoutdoors.com classifieds without Pics...

I would like to get $220.00 out of the shotgun so I atless have it to spend on a .22 caliber air rifle, I never Owned a .22 caliber air rifle,and hear they have lots of knock down power to Inflick damage....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> avv604,I Don't have it listed anyplace but on Nodakoutdoors.com classifieds without Pics...
> 
> I would like to get $220.00 out of the shotgun so I atless have it to spend on a .22 caliber air rifle, I never Owned a .22 caliber air rifle,and hear they have lots of knock down power to Inflick damage....
> 
> Scottie_The_Boy


Scottie_The_Boy,

So your budget is around $250 for an air rifle. Okay. Regarding the knock down power, that is really general term and frankly is thrown around more than it probably should be. The power and accuracy will really be determined from the quality of the air rifle and power it actually delivers (not the market hyped packaging).

This is where I got into issues when I bought my Gamo. I fell prey to the packaging lies and the Gamo hype. I paid over $300 for my RWS 350 combo (NEVER purchase a "combo"... I learned my lesson on that one) and it is a great rifle.

Another point to consider, if you are going to be getting rid of just pigeons (or small birds), then yes the larger caliber and the more weight of the .22 pellet will have more knock down power than a .177 caliber. But, if you are talking groundhogs, then you have a new ballgame.

There are a few that seem to be given good reviews by Tom Gaylord and others.

The Crosman and Benjamin Nitro break-barrels have caused quite a stir. 
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/BenjaminT ... combo/2049

Of course the RWS 34(P)
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-34-pant ... ifle.shtml <--Watch the video review.

Another area to consider is CO2. 
http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/show. ... gory_id=11 <--- Listing of CO2s
They may not be as "powerful" as a big spring gun and of course not as powerful as a nice PCP, but it may do what you are looking for.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Have you ever delt with the Crosman barrel break action guns? .177 caliber Storm XL, Guy asked if I had any of my trapping gear left and he has one like new,never mounted the scope on it.and just wondering before I sell my 870 if I should give it a try,as he is interested in the few traps and items I have left to offer him. and then I can say I tried the crosman storm XL and give my views on it, as this trapping gear I have left.. I'll never Use and it will Give someone items they can use still before they rust up totally.

Here is Pics of what was offered to me.

http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt36 ... /cc003.jpg

http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt36 ... /cc002.jpg

http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt36 ... /cc001.jpg

It's a .177,But atless It has the barrel that drops open for me to Load easier,slow steps gettin' closer to what I want Or need.

I was thinking long and hard about the CO2 repeater pellet pistols and add a lazer site,so I can place the lazer on the brisket and pull the trigger.as they don't mind in the barn if I watch um at 20-30 feet, yet when I stand behind a beam and raise the beater camo painted pellet rifle they slip back behind the rafters out of site completely...

YET maybe after awhile they will Learn when they see a red beam to step clear of it....

But I wouldn't mind a repeater rifle or pistol as long as I don't have to put all 6-8 pellets into each bird to drop them...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Go here 
http://www.pyramydair.com/video/video.s ... d=y880hwpj

Watch the reviews. There are some CO2s that are accurate and seem to be fun to shoot. See what you think. Perhaps that will aid in your decision.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Guys, allow me to throw couple of thoughts here about CO2...

First of all, CO2 is temperature sensitive. The cooler it is, the slower it is. And visa versa.
Second, the powerplant requires either constant refilling or changing carthridges which either way is expensive (in the long run).
Third, CO2 guns are generally louder than springers of the same energy level.
Fourth, you just can't leave that carthridge in the gun forever, not even for several days - it will leak no matter what...

AH.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Contacted the fella on the crosman Storm XL, He has boxed it up and plans to ship it out tomorrow fedx...So I can have something thats atless a step up from that pellet rifle I posted pics of...

I'll Try Gamo,beeman or rws next, But for now I just want to be able to work with something and have Fun and Enjoy the hobby before I lose the desire....

I'm wondering how them red hot Pellets would work on pigeons.. with the red plastic tips.. if they truely help Exspand the diamitor on impact..As long as it hits Bone or thick Muscle mass...

As I am not having much luck with these flat nose pellets on them at all...

Take care and have a fun one

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Scottie, the most important thing is accuracy. Test variety of pellets and stick with the most accurate. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Ambush Hunter,Thanks alot..

Thats what I am shooting for now is something that will get me on paper and keep a group at 25 yards with 5-6 pellets in a quarter size with .177 ...That should help me deal with most of my misses and weak impact spots on pigeons and birds ...

Fedx hasn't arrived yet with that crosman storm XL for me to atless plink with for the weekend and see how it works for my taste.. But I keep searching the Yellow page for a gamo even..Just so I can see what the deal is with them.. BUT my downside is I really want and need a .22 caliber rifle...

And I don't see many in my price range in the .22 caliber.

I have Taken pics of and posted my remington 870 for sale to earn atless $200.00 to work from, once sold I will try and get ahold of you prier to ordering a gun, So I can see what my options are in the .22 caliber break barrel.as I want to stay clear of pump..and PCP seem to high for my needs..When I just want something to barn hop with and shoot pigeons after hours when on the roost for the night...

Thank salot and Best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## avv604

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Ambush Hunter,Thanks alot..
> 
> Thats what I am shooting for now is something that will get me on paper and keep a group at 25 yards with 5-6 pellets in a quarter size with .177 ...That should help me deal with most of my misses and weak impact spots on pigeons and birds ...
> 
> Fedx hasn't arrived yet with that crosman storm XL for me to atless plink with for the weekend and see how it works for my taste.. But I keep searching the Yellow page for a gamo even..Just so I can see what the deal is with them.. BUT my downside is I really want and need a .22 caliber rifle...
> 
> And I don't see many in my price range in the .22 caliber.
> 
> I have Taken pics of and posted my remington 870 for sale to earn atless $200.00 to work from, once sold I will try and get ahold of you prier to ordering a gun, So I can see what my options are in the .22 caliber break barrel.as I want to stay clear of pump..and PCP seem to high for my needs..When I just want something to barn hop with and shoot pigeons after hours when on the roost for the night...
> 
> Thank salot and Best wishes
> 
> Scottie_The_Boy


Scottie,

As AH mentioned, you will want to try many pellets to find what works best. Here is something I wish I had known about when I first started out.

http://www.straightshooters.com/straightshooters/sssampler.html
It is cheaper to purchase something like this. 

Also, regarding the PCP pricing... the Benjamin Discovery is about $250 or so new. You might be able to find a good used one for around the price you are looking for. It is not a tack driver at 50 yards like AH's "Pigeon Slayer" setup... but it will be accurate enough for your application. There is now a large aftermarket area for these little guns (two-stage triggers, variable power, etc.).

Really, I would not mind trading someone my RWS 350 for the Discovery (or Disco, as it has become to be known as). 
Of course that price does not include a pump... but those can also be found used.

Just something to ponder on.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

avv604,thanks that would be lots of help siting this in correctly..

I got the crosman storm XL today...one thing for sure that I will have to work on is the Trigger Travel and tention to fire it..Was shooting threw some 3/8s plywood with Premier Rounded nose hollow points they seem to hit close to each other ..YET I Can't really be all to sure as I don't have a gun vice or Stable set up......

I may remove the scope and use the fiber optic sites,But I wonder if I will still be able to see them in the barn near dust....the barn has one center light..and the other barn has even more poorly lite up area...

But I would need to use my Flash light if I used the scope that is for sure..

I also Tried some flat nose pellets and they seem to fly high and right all 5 of them...

And the Pointed Field Pellet Quick Silver Was all over on the 10"x10" plywood target.....

The trigger is my Biggest issue with this gun... It's not crisp at all, and travels all the way back so it nearly touches the trigger gaurd before it fires... I Can't see a way yet to add my 9 1/2"-27 1/2" Harris Bipod.... As the Barrel swings down where the bipod would be located....

On my way home from testing this gun out I stopped at another farmers as I seen Loads of Pigeons resting on one of two silo's,said sure go for it shoot them all, and said that his nephew normally stands on the side near the roadway and shoots up over and beyond the barn with his .22 and shotgun at the birds anyhow...

no rare colored faze ones in the flock they flew off as I swing out front of the barn with my Jeep,But I may be ableto sit near a old tractor to get off a few shots, Just that they are up there and the ark of a pellet with gravity I am not sure how high to hold it over them yet,So I shall wait..as I don't want it Fulley sited in for Top of silo distance as it's lots closer inside the barns that I shoot them also...

Take care and best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## remingtoncff

Listen " scottie the boy" why would you want to sell your 12 gauge which is possible for taking big game, fowl, predators, and small game for a pellet gun to shoot groundhogs or whatever that doesnt make any sense. If anything keep the 12 gauge there is no limits to what your able to do with a 870 ( remington is the best and so is henry and marlin firearms) .


----------



## Ambush Hunter

remingtoncff said:


> Listen " scottie the boy" why would you want to sell your 12 gauge which is possible for taking big game, fowl, predators, and small game for a pellet gun to shoot groundhogs or whatever that doesnt make any sense. If anything keep the 12 gauge there is no limits to what your able to do with a 870 ( remington is the best and so is henry and marlin firearms) .


Try to shoot your shotgun in your urban neighborhood. Be ready to spend some time in jail... In fact, using a high quality airgun does make a perfect sense. Small game don't need a shotgun or a centerfire since virtually any small/medium critter can be dispatched using a high precision air rifle. Unless that g-hog is beyond an airgun range, then you may consider other options...

England has a 12 FPE airgun law. Anything beyond that requires a firearm certificate. Still, most of the small game in the UK is taken down with a 12 FPE airgun. How far you can effectively stretch only 12 FPE? 50 yards if everything is done right. 
SO, imagine what a high power PCP can do ranging from 20 to 80 FPE at the muzzle. Shotguns have their own place, but this is an airgun forum...besides, why blow away squirrels, pigeons, and p-dogs with a shotgun when you can use an airgun more efficiently and without disturbing the area of your hunt...? I'd also like to suggest you study how much energy small game needs to be dispatched cleanly. Here are couple of clues for you, squirrels 3 - 4 FPE on impact, pigeons and crows - 4 FPE, rabbits 4 - 5 FPE, g-hogs, *****, and possums minimum 7. Do the math why in the world you'd use a shotgun.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Do the math why in the world you'd use a shotgun.


 :strapped: Because now you are strapped for anything. Don't worry about getting a head shot on a g-hog at 90-100 yards away. Just get close enough to blast it.  :rollin:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Yeah but that's no fun :lol: Fun is when you sneak up on it and shoot that thing at point blank range with a Gamo and then finish it with a buttstock :rollin:


----------



## blowgunner62

Ambush Hunter said:


> Try to shoot your shotgun in your urban neighborhood. Be ready to spend some time in jail... In fact, using a high quality airgun does make a perfect sense. Small game don't need a shotgun or a centerfire since virtually any small/medium critter can be dispatched using a high precision air rifle. Unless that g-hog is beyond an airgun range, then you may consider other options...
> 
> England has a 12 FPE airgun law. Anything beyond that requires a firearm certificate. Still, most of the small game in the UK is taken down with a 12 FPE airgun. How far you can effectively stretch only 12 FPE? 50 yards if everything is done right.
> SO, imagine what a high power PCP can do ranging from 20 to 80 FPE at the muzzle. Shotguns have their own place, but this is an airgun forum...besides, why blow away squirrels, pigeons, and p-dogs with a shotgun when you can use an airgun more efficiently and without disturbing the area of your hunt...? I'd also like to suggest you study how much energy small game needs to be dispatched cleanly. Here are couple of clues for you, squirrels 3 - 4 FPE on impact, pigeons and crows - 4 FPE, rabbits 4 - 5 FPE, g-hogs, *****, and possums minimum 7. Do the math why in the world you'd use a shotgun.


Go Ambush! You tell 'em!

I've decided that shotguns are too easy as well. Rifles aren't even enough of a challenge. I might try to get 1 squirrel with a 410 shotgun just because I've never done it before, but I have used a 20 gauge and there is absolutely nothing sporting about it. Point somewhere it the general direction and slap the trigger. Done. Squirrel on the ground. Pellets in the meat. What's the point? And what are your chances of a clean kill past 30 yards? I once shot a squirrel with a 20 guage with a FULL CHOKE and the squirrel was still BREATHING when I got to it. Had to behead the poor little thing with my hunting knife. I've NEVER had that happen when shooting rabbits or squirrels with an airgun.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Amen, brother. Airgun hunting is about challenge and precision. I can also hunt places where using of a firearm is OUT of question.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Yeah but that's no fun :lol: Fun is when you sneak up on it and shoot that thing at point blank range with a Gamo and then finish it with a buttstock :rollin:


LOL... :rollin: You had to bring Gamo into it, didn't you. So what happen, did the pellet only give the rabbit a flesh wound so you need to knock it out? :laugh: Oh man, that is just great.

Just imagine... Rambo in possession of a Gamo. He shoots the rabbit, nothing happens, he runs screaming toward the rabbit and knocks it out with the synthetic buttstock. :laugh:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

LOL. No, first he shoots it with an arrow loaded with RDX and then stabs it with a bowie knife. Some rabbits are just plain tough  Then he grabs it by its tail and start slamming that thing against the tree. Brains out. Rabbits is still laughing. Only then he shoots it with a Gamo and finishes it off with a buttstock. Gamo Rocks.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> LOL. No, first he shoots it with an arrow loaded with RDX and then stabs it with a bowie knife. Some rabbits are just plain tough  Then he grabs it by its tail and start slamming that thing against the tree. Brains out. Rabbits is still laughing. Only then he shoots it with a Gamo and finishes it off with a buttstock. Gamo Rocks.


 :laugh: Oh man, you have to stop. I am going to get a headache from laughing so hard. :laugh: Oh man, that is funny. :thumb:

You left out the bazooka and Gatling gun from the chopper that just touched down beside the little bunny. :laugh:


----------



## blowgunner62

Sounds like the rabbit would be field dressed before it was dead!


----------



## bobberboy

> Here are couple of clues for you, squirrels 3 - 4 FPE on impact, pigeons and crows - 4 FPE, rabbits 4 - 5 FPE, g-hogs, *****, and possums minimum 7. Do the math why in the world you'd use a shotgun.


Ok,heres a dumb Q.What does FPE mean? Is it the same as pounds of muzzle energy?


----------



## avv604

bobberboy said:


> Here are couple of clues for you, squirrels 3 - 4 FPE on impact, pigeons and crows - 4 FPE, rabbits 4 - 5 FPE, g-hogs, *****, and possums minimum 7. Do the math why in the world you'd use a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,heres a dumb Q.What does FPE mean? Is it the same as pounds of muzzle energy?
Click to expand...

Yes sir, it is foot pounds of energy. Some say "foot pounds" or "muzzle energy" and so on.


----------



## zzyzx

The suggestion of the RWS 34 Panther is a good one. Now that you have a rifle to shoot find some nearby AirRifle enthusiasts and shoot a few of theirs if possible.

If you get the RWS 34 in whatever iteration you will most likely keep it for your grandchildren, it really is nice.

The RWS 350 magnum can be a bear. A turbo tune can work wonders though. Really smooths things out even though it works well right off the bat. We had a Walther Falcon Hunter and it had plenty of power but was harsh as a Peterbilt with no shocks. Just didn't fit us at all. Traded for a RWS 350 magnum in .177 and it is a very nice shooter. Fits us much better and is a lot smoother. Much better build quality. The guy we traded with loves the Walther so we are both happy.

What one loves doesn't always translate to the next shooter. If it works for you and is accurate for what you shoot that should do the trick. Then you use the experience to help when you look at the Evanix, Air Arms, FX, HW and other really top rifles. An FX Cyclone might be in the future for us or... a Marauder with the full Greg Davis treatment including the Lothar Walther barrel. Will be fun looking.


----------

